# Custom Support is second to none



## DIYaholic

Yeah, I purchased his blotch control, but haven't tried it yet.
I have no doubt, that it will perform as expected.
The main reason I got it (besides for blotch control), was to support Charles, as he does so much to support others!!!


----------



## ScottKaye

I agree whole heartedly. Charles in a rarity in this world of quick buck makers. He's the genuine article


----------



## RBWoodworker

I've done whole kitchens using Charles blotch control. Here's some pictures to prove how well it works..


----------



## Racer2007

> I ve done whole kitchens using Charles blotch control. Here s some pictures to prove how well it works..!
> 
> - RBWoodworker


It takes a Really Good Woodworker to make Kitchens turn out like that , But a really good product from another Really Good Woodworker to help dosen't hurt at all. 
It will be a while before I get to that level but I am sure when I decide to try something like it I Will use this product. Just wish I could take a Finishing Class from Charles too , I Know I could use the help. Some Day.


----------

